# Test cyp/deca how long before seeing results



## Frank7919 (Jul 27, 2010)

Hey to all, I started on a 2nd cycle 3 weeks ago. I'm runnin test. Cyp at 400 a week and deca at 250 a week, injections are mon/thurs. I'm 31 5'4" 162lbs and roughly 13% body fat. My question is how long before I start seeing some results. 
My first cycle I ran sust. 250 at 500 week didn't get much results but then again it was from a ugl to me it was garbage. 
This time I went with a board sponsor both test. And deca are GP from naps.


----------



## BigBadWolf (Jul 27, 2010)

you dont feel a pump yet? a little water gain or anything?


----------



## Frank7919 (Jul 27, 2010)

Not really strength is the same and no physical change as of yet


----------



## pyes (Jul 27, 2010)

13% BF is a little high but you should see some strength gains by now. Cyp is a very long ester but thats all I really know about cyp. any side effects? Try going up to 500 a week and see if there is any changes....you should have seen gains on 400 though. I hope its not dank gear man, I hate to see people ripped off on this stuff.


----------



## BigBadWolf (Jul 27, 2010)

While its a common thought that oil based tes takes about a week to get working in your system,ive always felt it within a few days with a nice pump,veins buldging and a little water weight gain setting in.Id give it another week, by then you should no doubt see some kinda gain,unless your diet is a total mess.the only other thing that comes to mind is if youve been on roids so long your receptors are clogged-shutting down you wont feel much.So basically check your diet,making sure you got tons of protien and if you're working out hard you should no doubt be seeing/feeling something within the next week, if not, odds are you bought junk/REALLY WEAK shit.


----------



## Frank7919 (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks for the response, no sides yet, and yes my diet is good get all the protien in me that I can calories are around 5000, no I haven't been on juice all that long my last cycle was 8 weeks and I took 8 off I train damn hard 5 days a week 
Ounce again thanks for the response 
I will give it another week and update.


----------



## ROID (Jul 27, 2010)

Frank7919 said:


> Thanks for the response, no sides yet, and yes my diet is good get all the protien in me that I can calories are around 5000, no I haven't been on juice all that long my last cycle was 8 weeks and I took 8 off I train damn hard 5 days a week
> Ounce again thanks for the response
> I will give it another week and update.



give it a little more time.

You lift weight 5 days a week ?
that could be your problem. I always rest at least one day between sessions and try to limit lifting to 3 days total if I wanna put on pounds.


----------



## Frank7919 (Jul 27, 2010)

Yes 5 days a week looks something like this 
Monday chest
Tuesday back
Wensday legs
Thursday shoulders
Friday biceps/triceps
Do you think that there's anyway that I can be over training and not get results


----------



## aja44 (Jul 27, 2010)

Are you running an AI along with your cycle?  Did you run a PCT after your last cycle?  I have always read that you should take the length of your cycle + PCT off between cycles and most PCT should run 3-4 weeks.  That would put your time off at more like 12 weeks or so.  But with Cyp, you should have began getting really good "morning wood" after 2 -3 weeks.


----------



## BigBadWolf (Jul 27, 2010)

Frank7919 said:


> Yes 5 days a week looks something like this
> Monday chest
> Tuesday back
> Wensday legs
> ...


 
5 days a week straight is a bit much,but i dont think thats your problem,id be looking at the quality of your sauce or lack off in this case.. you should take a day or two off in the middle of the week to let your muscles rest.


----------



## Mike09100 (Jul 27, 2010)

4 weeks to see

lift hard M+T, wednesday off, lift hard TH+F, weekend off

and *EAT*

and you will gain weight.


----------



## ROID (Jul 27, 2010)

Frank7919 said:


> Yes 5 days a week looks something like this
> Monday chest
> Tuesday back
> Wensday legs
> ...



If it were me I would rest more. At least 3 days during the week. You grow when you rest/sleep.
I'm trying to put on the pounds right now and this is what has always worked for me:
session1: chest/tris/calves/abs
sessions 2:legs/ biceps
session 2: back/shoulders/calves/abs

I tried working out like yourself 5 or 6 days a week and it killed my strength and gains quickly. But that's me

It's been a little while since I've ran long esters but I remember during the 4th week I had a dramatic jump in strength and from the 4th to 12th week I was putting on 2 to 3 pounds EW.


----------



## Frank7919 (Jul 27, 2010)

Every who put there thoughts into this thread thanks i apriciat it. To aja44 yes I did do pct 4 weeks. No not running an ai but do have it on hand the wood not really there more when I'm with the wife, I mean just looking or thinking of her the wood is there. Does to much sex effect you're growth?


----------



## Frank7919 (Jul 27, 2010)

Maybe I'm being impatiant I've only had 5 shots this is the beginig of the 3rd week.....


----------



## ROID (Jul 27, 2010)

Frank7919 said:


> Maybe I'm being impatiant I've only had 5 shots this is the beginig of the 3rd week.....




it will kick in soon; few more days


----------



## Frank7919 (Jul 27, 2010)

I guess only time will tell thanks to all for the advice
Will update ounce it kicks in


----------



## unclem (Jul 28, 2010)

your dose is so low it will take you awhile for it to build up. just give it at that dose 5-6 weeks then it will be kicking in real good. i would go to 600mg deca and 750mg test then youll see quicker build up and get better results. but i use xtreme dosages all the time. due a 4 day on 1 off then 3 on 2 off. but , i dont know your length of training either. but try, if your training is less than 5 yrs not missing train each body part 2 times week. iam using 2,000 mg of cyp wk now myself plus alot other stuff. you can shot cyp, deca 1  x wk. at same time, in same syringe also. next time try cyp, drol or cyp, d-bol.


----------



## FMJ (Jul 28, 2010)

Frank, I agree with Unclem. The test dose is a little light and it will take a little longer. If you have enough, you could ramp up your test dose to 500 or 600mg a week, keeping your Deca where it is and you won't see any negatives. Unclem is a veteran gear user so his advice is tight but don't go trying to use his doses. 
Good luck. Let us know when it kicks in.


----------



## Frank7919 (Jul 28, 2010)

Hey thanks unclem and FJM you guys have been real helpfull I only have two viles of cyp. I was trying to keep the dosage low so I have enough to run two weeks longer than the deca, I know that's what most of you recommend here, I've read a lot of posts on here about that, so I'll just wait it out and keep you guys posted when it happens. 
Thanks again you guys have been helpful


----------



## unclem (Jul 28, 2010)

fjm made good point dont take my dosages. i should of mentioned that. your welcome brother.


----------



## Frank7919 (Jul 28, 2010)

No I wouldn't even think about that. Responsibility and health are my #1 factor here


----------



## unclem (Jul 28, 2010)

^^^no brother dont get me wrong, iam responsible with gear, i just use to much. but that is wat over 20 yrs i need to keep the same as you would on 500mg. just one question? , anybody ever know how long it takes to burn your receptors out? and i get my bloods done every 3 months and ekg every 1 yr. my liver panal is probably better than yours, i take alot of milk thistle. but my kidneys do get effected but not by much. they go down when i bridge.


----------



## Frank7919 (Jul 28, 2010)

I understand the dosses you do, i understand the responsibility you have or you wouldn't be here giving advice to us nubies. I've read alot of you're posts here On this forum. I respect you and every one else here that give advice. This is a great board. I ment no disrespect about responsibility all I was trying to say it that I want to be responsible about using gear. 
Ounce again thanks


----------



## Frank7919 (Jul 28, 2010)

By the way I did get blood work done after my first cycle every thing was gtg


----------



## Pirate! (Jul 28, 2010)

I would expect you to ready have 5 lbs more weight, pumps/vascularity, accelerated recovery and improved stamina on weights.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ROID (Jul 28, 2010)

Frank7919 said:


> No I wouldn't even think about that. Responsibility and health are my #1 factor here



unclem has a IM drip going on 24/7


----------



## Frank7919 (Jul 28, 2010)

Pirate! said:


> I would expect you to ready have 5 lbs more weight, pumps/vascularity, accelerated recovery and improved stamina on weights.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Accelerated recover yes that's about it though not getting as sore any more but weight is the same no change


----------



## BigBadWolf (Jul 28, 2010)

unclem said:


> ^^^no brother dont get me wrong, iam responsible with gear, i just use to much. but that is wat over 20 yrs i need to keep the same as you would on 500mg. just one question? , anybody ever know how long it takes to burn your receptors out? and i get my bloods done every 3 months and ekg every 1 yr. my liver panal is probably better than yours, i take alot of milk thistle. but my kidneys do get effected but not by much. they go down when i bridge.


 
Bro  ive been told it starts happening between 4 and 6 weeks,and it takes the same amount of time to unclog them,but thats just hearsay so take it for what it is.thats why ive always went with large doses right from the start,ive made gains long past that mark.I think switching to a different test(keeping in mind alot of test share the same esthers,find 2 that dont) every 6 to 8 weeks would keep receptors relatively open and allow a person to make decent gains throughout.When i get back on test ill map my cycle out with this in mind and track how weight and strength go,and ill switch types of test when i hit a wall with progress,to see if we cant narrow that question down a bit.


----------



## unclem (Jul 28, 2010)

ROID said:


> unclem has a IM drip going on 24/7


 
 gee thanks roid, you mean that means its over between us? lmfao no but i do have a address book with dates for im, subq and oil injections, i cant keep all that in my head. i dont use alot iam just honest about wat i use. i think that somebody using gear for tens yrs or more , not all, but some, do more gear then they admitt i wasnt born yesterday. and alot more use gear longer then they say they do. but thats just my opinion. iam very responsible with wat dosages i can handle, and i take all precautions to get the best out of a blast cycle i can, then blood draws and ekg once yr. but iam relatively healthy.


----------



## weldingman (Jul 31, 2010)

Your dosage should be higher than they are atleast 400mg deca and 500mg test atleast as far as when you should feel something 3 weeks and you should be ripping shit apart. Me a like 1,000 to 1,200mg a week of test and 600mg of deca when I take it. Remember these are long esters, takes a lot longer to feel, unlike prop or susp, feel those in 2 days after pin.


----------



## johnson 45 (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm going to do this One also!


----------



## Frank7919 (Aug 3, 2010)

Hey what's up guys wanted to let everyone know it's kicked in full force. Don't know what it is about me though that I can't seem to put very much weight on I just get a thick hard look. Samething happend with my last cycle. Doesn't matter how much I eat. Any one have an opinion.


----------



## XYZ (Aug 3, 2010)

Frank7919 said:


> No I wouldn't even think about that. *Responsibility and health are my #1 factor here*


 
How is that so when you're not using an A/I?  What are you using for the progestin based 19nor?  Or are you just waiting to get gyno?

Sorry to sound harsh but you're not being responsible at all.  When you cycle you use an A/I PERIOD.  No questions asked.  You didn't even mention the progestin inhibitor so I'm assuming that you're not using one?


----------



## Frank7919 (Aug 3, 2010)

ChocolateThunder said:


> How is that so when you're not using an A/I?  What are you using for the progestin based 19nor?  Or are you just waiting to get gyno?
> 
> Sorry to sound harsh but you're not being responsible at all.  When you cycle you use an A/I PERIOD.  No questions asked.  You didn't even mention the progestin inhibitor so I'm assuming that you're not using one?


Hey no offense taken but you did come on pretty strong was waiting for this to kick in just started yesterday on 20mg of nolva. I k ow most of you here say not to use it with Deca but it is what I got. So I'm gonna go 20 mg every three days. Or what do you recommend on the dosege?


----------



## XYZ (Aug 3, 2010)

Frank7919 said:


> Hey no offense taken but you did come on pretty strong was waiting for this to kick in just started yesterday on 20mg of nolva. I k ow most of you here say not to use it with Deca but it is what I got. So I'm gonna go 20 mg every three days. Or what do you recommend on the dosege?


 

Sorry if I was being a prick, I just read thread after thread about guys "having an A/I on hand if need be".  I guess I took some frustrations out on you, for that I apologize.

For your question, drop the nolva.  I know you said it's all you got but I'm sure you can afford to buy the correct A/I instead of having to pony up a lot more for gyno surgery?  You need aromasin and pramipexole.  www.researchstop.com  What doses of AAS are you running?


----------



## Frank7919 (Aug 3, 2010)

It's all good, I read posts on here all time about that 
I'm running 400mg of cyp and 250mg of deca gonna bump up to 500 next week of cyp
Thanks for the link


----------



## XYZ (Aug 3, 2010)

Frank7919 said:


> It's all good, I read posts on here all time about that
> I'm running 400mg of cyp and 250mg of deca gonna bump up to 500 next week of cyp
> Thanks for the link


 

IF it were me I would run 12.5mg aromasin ED along with .125mg parmipexole ED.  Run it through PCT as well.  You're using long esters here and deca has one hell of a half life.


----------



## Frank7919 (Aug 3, 2010)

Thank you. I appreciate the advice.


----------



## ROID (Aug 3, 2010)

ChocolateThunder said:


> Sorry if I was being a prick, I just read thread after thread about guys "having an A/I on hand if need be".  I guess I took some frustrations out on you, for that I apologize.
> 
> For your question, drop the nolva.  I know you said it's all you got but I'm sure you can afford to buy the correct A/I instead of having to pony up a lot more for gyno surgery?  You need aromasin and pramipexole.  www.researchstop.com  What doses of AAS are you running?



I wish someone would have given me this advice 6 years ago.

it's off to the operating room in the not to distant future , i hope anyway


----------



## 2tomlinson (Aug 3, 2010)

ROID said:


> I wish someone would have given me this advice 6 years ago.
> 
> it's off to the operating room in the not to distant future , i hope anyway



For what?  This doesn't sound good.


----------



## weldingman (Aug 4, 2010)

chocolatethunder said:


> if it were me i would run 12.5mg aromasin ed along with .125mg parmipexole ed. Run it through pct as well. You're using long esters here and deca has one hell of a half life.


 

+^1


----------



## ROID (Aug 4, 2010)

2tomlinson said:


> For what?  This doesn't sound good.



gyno. very small but it bothers me


----------



## mrrvau (Aug 7, 2010)

I have to disagree with the higher dosage guys...
you can great results with what your doing , just make sure your diet is on point and that you get plenty of rest.
good luck


----------



## ROID (Aug 7, 2010)

mrrvau said:


> I have to disagree with the higher dosage guys...
> you can great results with what your doing , just make sure your diet is on point and that you get plenty of rest.
> good luck



what do you consider higher dosages ?


----------



## Frank7919 (Aug 8, 2010)

mrrvau said:


> I have to disagree with the higher dosage guys...
> you can great results with what your doing , just make sure your diet is on point and that you get plenty of rest.
> good luck



I think you're right on point mrrvau now at the end of my 4th week I'm starting to harden up and looking pretty good and looks like no water weight yet, although I am going to go to 500mg of cyp. This week coming up. But looks like to me it's starting to work pretty good. 
To all who gave advice thanks again.


----------



## Hardydad (Nov 14, 2012)

I've been doing 500 test cyp for 5 weeks and just started 300 deca with 250 test 4 days ago. I believe i screwed up when I only stacked 250 test with it instead of 500.  I feel like crap and i'm not a critical person but i have had the worst attitude for no reason. Would it help to do another 250 now and then start 500m again with the 300 deca.  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## longworthb (Nov 15, 2012)

Low test on deca for most is a no go. Ed probs


----------

